# InkSoft Offers 2016 Year In Review And 2017 Sneak Peek Blog



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Kick off the new year with a quick run-through of innovations in online design and web store software introduced by InkSoft in 2016 and get an advance look at what’s in store for 2017 in a new blog on the InkSoft site. 

Check out last year’s highlights including the upgraded admin area/dashboard for enhanced navigation, new custom personalization options for predecorated products and updated text shapes, as well as the InkSoft Signs & Banners Edition to expand your sales opportunities. Also, get the scoop on the implementation of SSL encryption across all InkSoft-hosted websites and new SSL options for overall website encryption.

Then put yourself at the head of the pack with a preview of InkSoft’s next-generation platform for streamlined online store creation, management, shopping cart use and checkout. You’ll also get a heads-up on the InkSoft User Facebook Community and plans for a brand-new dot-com. 

Go to https://www.inksoft.com/2016-year-in-review for InkSoft’s 2016 Year in Review blog (and a peek at what’s to come).

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

